# Help



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

I saw a plant today that look like Vallisneria gigantas (sp?). I was wondering do you think it was labeled wrong or is there something that looks very similar? The leaves were at least a foot long. The latin name started with the letter C. (should have wrote it down, my bad)

any ideas?


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

Well. Especially Vallisneria species are sold under a nearly endless numbers of synonymes.
But V. Gigantea usually appears to have rather broad leaves and often with a lighter rim.

The name Vallis. C.......? says nothing to me, but I'll look into it.


----------

